# Dodge Ram 02 2500 Steering problems



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

have a 2002 Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab short bed with a Cummins Turbo Standard Output Diesel, with a automatic Transmission. Over the Past 2 months I noticed and now have become concerned with a Loud and now Louder Hissing Coming from the front end when performing steering manevers. I do plow with the truck and am very very happy with this truck overall, I had a 2000 F-350 ,a 1998 Sliverado and let me say that none of those trucks even compare to the cummins powered Dodge. On January 15th during a snowstorm i was plowing with the window and noticed a suspisious sound when turning, I didnt think anything at the time but now almost 6 weeks to the date with the plow off and 60freaking Degrees the Hissing sound now has become concerningly loud and i have noticed a lot more free play in the wheel when drivng, A Service bullitine from Dodge dose recogonize the problem and says to replace two hoses to the hydoboost, and to the gears? Dose this Fix it? Has Anyone eles had this problem and if you Have Please Let me Know what was the cure feel free to reply here or email me at [email protected] Thank you and please Dont Give up on Dodge They Are The BEST!


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

I had one hissing problem from a 99 2500 gasser I owned, it would hiss underload and steering it drove me nuts. Come to find out it was the gasket on the intake manifold at the air intake. I am having a brain fart right now trying to remember what it is called...............where it would mount to the top of the carb, if it had a carb?

Dan


----------



## rats5656 (Jun 14, 2000)

*i have 2001 dodge ext cab diesel*

ineed the same help too email me or @ [email protected] or i-m rats5656

thanks i had replace the steer colum one time @ dodge cost warrry work


----------

